# How to apply for a UAE driver license + driving records?



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I will leave for the moderator to delete this question or not if already covered.

I was told, and please correct me if I am wrong, that it is best to arrive with an international driver license first and then after that, once you get the resident status, exchange the driver license from Canada to a UAE one.

Having said that:

A) How exactly does the exchange mechanism work ? Can any1 explain the process ? Or where can I get the info ?

B) Do I need to grab my driving records for insurance purposes ? Do they accept that?

c)Any catches for documents for that purpose? (i.e., attested)

Thanks,
R


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Rahulma said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I will leave for the moderator to delete this question or not if already covered.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you have seen this site yet or not but it contains some good information:

Dubai Government Information and Services Portal


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Rahulma said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I will leave for the moderator to delete this question or not if already covered.
> 
> ...


A. You go to RTA traffic department with Canadian license and passport with residence visa, do an eye test, fill in a form, pay money, and receive UAE licence. And they should give back your Canadian licence. Yes, some info here - Exchange drivers licence Dubai UAE

Hiccup for Canadians is that licence needs to be translated into Arabic and you need letter from Embassy or Consulate to say it's genuine. I don't know how valid or up to date those requirements are.

B. Bring no claims certificate. Not needed for licence exchange but might help with insurance company.

C. Not that I can think of.

Having an International Driving Permit (it's not a licence) doesn't really make any difference. But if it's easy to get one then it can't hurt I suppose.

Once you get residence visa you must obtain UAE licence.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Correct - I believe you have to get an international license (in Alberta you can get this from any registry for a small fee) to start driving in UAE once you land. This international license is invalid as soon as you get your residence permit and you are then required to get your Canadian license converted.


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

w_man said:


> ^^ Correct - I believe you have to get an international license (in Alberta you can get this from any registry for a small fee) to start driving in UAE once you land. This international license is invalid as soon as you get your residence permit and you are then required to get your Canadian license converted.


IDP is really easy to get. In my province I have to go through CAA fill out the form.. pay I believe 40 bucks and voila . They recommend doing that pretty close to your departure date because the IDP is onlyvalid for one year.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

An International Driving Permit is required in order to rent a car on a non-UAE licence. And before people start saying that they weren't asked for it, that is not relevant as the law says you must have it and you will invalidate insurance and be in potential serious difficulties if you have an accident.
-


----------

